# GON Outdoor Blast



## Nicodemus

It will be held July 23rd, 24th, and 25th, at the Macon Centreplex. Same place as last year. Hope to see all of ya`ll there!!


----------



## Keebs

They going to put you outside this year?!?!


----------



## Nugefan

we gonna do another fire inside ....


----------



## Nicodemus

Keebs said:


> They going to put you outside this year?!?!



Oh no!!!  



Nugefan said:


> we gonna do another fire inside ....



Oh yea!!!


----------



## Keebs

Nugefan said:


> we gonna do another fire inside ....



And clog up the aisle from us Woodyites!


----------



## Keebs

Nicodemus said:


> Oh no!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yea!!!



Well at least see if they can put you where a crowd can congregate!


----------



## Nicodemus

Keebs said:


> And clog up the aisle from us Woodyites!





Steve is supposed to fix us up where that maybe won`t happen like it did last year.


----------



## blues brother

I was there last year hangin' with some of my BBQ buddies.
Didn't know y'all back then or I woulda been clogging up the aisle too!
Might try to cook it this year. Never done a GBA comp.


----------



## boneboy96

looking forward to it...had a Blast last year!


----------



## OutFishHim

blues brother said:


> I was there last year hangin' with some of my BBQ buddies.
> Didn't know y'all back then or I woulda been clogging up the aisle too!
> Might try to cook it this year. Never done a GBA comp.



I think that is a fabulous idea!


----------



## blues brother

OutFishHim said:


> I think that is a fabulous idea!



It will be a whole new experience...reckon anybody will stop by and say howdy??


----------



## Nicodemus

blues brother said:


> I was there last year hangin' with some of my BBQ buddies.
> Didn't know y'all back then or I woulda been clogging up the aisle too!
> Might try to cook it this year. Never done a GBA comp.





You let me know for sure that you`re comin` with your setup, and I`ll just bring a little something if you`ll cook it up for me and my folks.


----------



## blues brother

Nicodemus said:


> You let me know for sure that you`re comin` with your setup, and I`ll just bring a little something if you`ll cook it up for me and my folks.



You know I would be glad to cook for you guys.
Maybe we can get Matty to cook as well...
Might turn it into a mini-WAR!


----------



## Nicodemus

blues brother said:


> You know I would be glad to cook for you guys.
> Maybe we can get Matty to cook as well...
> Might turn it into a mini-WAR!





I`ll make sure to bring enough for you too!


----------



## OutFishHim

blues brother said:


> It will be a whole new experience...reckon anybody will stop by and say howdy??



Maybe a couple..


----------



## shawn mills

blues brother said:


> It will be a whole new experience...reckon anybody will stop by and say howdy??



Bring my rattlesnake in the cooler!!


----------



## Nicodemus

shawn mills said:


> Bring my rattlesnake in the cooler!!





Can I have another round with that varmint?


----------



## blues brother

shawn mills said:


> Bring my rattlesnake in the cooler!!



Now who would bring a snake in a cooler??
That would just be silly!


----------



## shawn mills

Nicodemus said:


> Can I have another round with that varmint?



I dont he could stand a round II ! Thats the quickest Ive ever seen anybody retrieve a blade!


----------



## blues brother

shawn mills said:


> I dont he could stand a round II ! Thats the quickest Ive ever seen anybody retrieve a blade!



Was not funny, was it nic?


----------



## Strych9

looks like I'm working on the 24th


----------



## slip

Strych9 said:


> looks like I'm working on the 24th



nope, looks like you'll have the flu.


----------



## Nicodemus

blues brother said:


> Was not funny, was it nic?





I thought it was!!! But then, I have a twisted sense of humor sometimes, plus, I ain`t scared of no reptile.  Bring it, we`ll have some fun!!!


----------



## crackerdave

It'll be good to have the Blast to look forward to after D.O.G.!

Now - what kin we do for August?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

crackerdave said:


> It'll be good to have the Blast to look forward to after D.O.G.!
> 
> Now - what kin we do for August?


 
FPG II in October.....


----------



## Nugefan

slip said:


> nope, looks like you'll have the flu.



you learn quick buddy ....


----------



## Bill Mc

Never been to the GON blast. What it about?


----------



## Nicodemus

Bill Mc said:


> Never been to the GON blast. What it about?



It`s a 3 day huntin` and fishin` show, hosted by GON. It`s a great event, and you need to attend!!


----------



## kentuckychuck

*Blast*

Nic, see you there again this year my booth is still in the same place as last year right in front of truck buck shoot out.  Hopefully we can all plan on getting together Fri, Sat. after show, Chuck


----------



## Nugefan

kentuckychuck said:


> Nic, see you there again this year my booth is still in the same place as last year right in front of truck buck shoot out.  Hopefully we can all plan on getting together Fri, Sat. after show, Chuck



you know we will .....


----------



## Razor Blade

I am looking forward to this event.


----------



## Nicodemus

kentuckychuck said:


> Nic, see you there again this year my booth is still in the same place as last year right in front of truck buck shoot out.  Hopefully we can all plan on getting together Fri, Sat. after show, Chuck





Nugefan said:


> you know we will .....





Indeed we will!!!


----------



## blues brother

Bill Mc said:


> Never been to the GON blast. What it about?



Bill, They also have a Georgia BBQ Association competetion.
I have never competed in a GBA, but I will prolly cook this one.


----------



## Nugefan

Where's JT and LLove , I need my dang hug ....


----------



## Strych9

Razor Blade said:


> I am looking forward to this event.



I'm looking forward to browsing your merchandise


----------



## dpoole

Nick is the chief in charge of medication  again


----------



## bam_bam

dpoole said:


> Nick is the chief in charge of medication  again



The chief is like a Saint Benard, he always has his medication and willing to give any needing soul a shot.


----------



## Capt Quirk

I'll be there this time.


----------



## 00Beau

Gonna try to come to this thing this year!!!


----------



## Nicodemus

dpoole said:


> Nick is the chief in charge of medication  again





For sure and for certain!! I`ve added the Chief to the payroll!!!


----------



## boneboy96

well I just made my flight arrangements to be in NY from the 22nd thru the 26th.     Sorry...Momma's turning 80 and I gotta be there for the party.    I just realized the date conflict.      I'll be with you in spirit!


----------



## Sultan of Slime

My booth will be right in the front when you come in the front door. Stop by and say hey!


----------



## BBQBOSS

Sultan of Slime said:


> My booth will be right in the front when you come in the front door. Stop by and say hey!



Sultan, that Saturday is my Birfday... Can i get a free can 'o kitty reaper bait if i come by and see ya?


----------



## Nicodemus

Sultan of Slime said:


> My booth will be right in the front when you come in the front door. Stop by and say hey!





I will, if you will roll around to where we are, and say howdy!


----------



## huntin_dobbs

I'll be there too! Look forward to seeing everyone!!


----------



## Gun Guru

I wuz there last year and enjoyed it! But-- never understood why they call it the "Outdoor" blast when they hold it "Indoors".


----------



## Nugefan

bam_bam said:


> The chief is like a Saint Benard, he always has his medication and willing to give any needing soul a shot.



and I need to look up my pix to prove it .... Bless His Heart ...


----------



## Sugar Plum

I don't think that's too far from where we live...we're pretty close to Macon anyway. I think I'll convince the other half to head over. If not, I'll make it a girls outing with my little ones. It'll be nice to meet the people behind the words I read everyday! 

Is this an event we can bring a camera to? It'd be nice to snap some pics. 

Also, can I assume there will be plenty of merchandise around?


----------



## Nugefan

CortGirl said:


> I don't think that's too far from where we live...we're pretty close to Macon anyway. I think I'll convince the other half to head over. If not, I'll make it a girls outing with my little ones. It'll be nice to meet the people behind the words I read everyday!
> 
> Is this an event we can bring a camera to? It'd be nice to snap some pics.
> 
> Also, can I assume there will be plenty of merchandise around?




1. Grab em by the ear and bring the whole family ....

2. Yes 

3. Tons of Fishin' and Huntin' stuff ....


----------



## Sugar Plum

I'm such a doofus. I told the other half about it and expressed my interest in going to meet everyone and check things out...his response: "I think you really are losing your mind, we went last year."

(sigh) This baby is sucking the smart right outta me...been 7 weeks since I had her and I swear I'm losing it a little more every day!

What kinda of medication have ya got Nic? Anything that will cure a case of the stupids?


----------



## Capt Quirk

CortGirl said:


> What kinda of medication have ya got Nic? Anything that will cure a case of the stupids?


From what I've gathered, ya don't want him to give you what he gives to the people with the stupids...


----------



## Nicodemus

CortGirl said:


> I'm such a doofus. I told the other half about it and expressed my interest in going to meet everyone and check things out...his response: "I think you really are losing your mind, we went last year."
> 
> (sigh) This baby is sucking the smart right outta me...been 7 weeks since I had her and I swear I'm losing it a little more every day!
> 
> What kinda of medication have ya got Nic? Anything that will cure a case of the stupids?





Ain`t nothin` wrong with you! The Blast is an annual event. We all go every year, so plan on comin` back again. 

If ya`ll were there last year, why didn`t ya`ll stop by and say howdy?


----------



## Sugar Plum

We'll be there again this year. I wasn't signed up on GON last year, so I didn't know any names. I do recall seeing an awesome setup with a LOT of hand made items. Arrowheads and everything...After looking at all the pics y'all have posted from other events, it was probably you, Nic.

I'm looking forward to actually putting faces to user names this time and seeing what kind of goodies everyone has! 

I'll have to be extra sweet to the husband for the next month or so to ensure that he buys me something shiny from your booth Nic. And something awesome from Huntin' Dobbs too. Something fuzzy, perhaps?


----------



## Nicodemus

CortGirl said:


> We'll be there again this year. I wasn't signed up on GON last year, so I didn't know any names. I do recall seeing an awesome setup with a LOT of hand made items. Arrowheads and everything...After looking at all the pics y'all have posted from other events, it was probably you, Nic.
> 
> I'm looking forward to actually putting faces to user names this time and seeing what kind of goodies everyone has!
> 
> I'll have to be extra sweet to the husband for the next month or so to ensure that he buys me something shiny from your booth Nic. And something awesome from Huntin' Dobbs too. Something fuzzy, perhaps?



I won`t be set up to sell, but I have been known to present a gift, from time to time.  Look forward to meetin` ya`ll.


----------



## Sugar Plum

Nicodemus said:


> I won`t be set up to sell, but I have been known to present a gift, from time to time.  Look forward to meetin` ya`ll.



Thanks Nic, can't wait!


----------



## huntin_dobbs

CortGirl said:


> We'll be there again this year. I wasn't signed up on GON last year, so I didn't know any names. I do recall seeing an awesome setup with a LOT of hand made items. Arrowheads and everything...After looking at all the pics y'all have posted from other events, it was probably you, Nic.
> 
> I'm looking forward to actually putting faces to user names this time and seeing what kind of goodies everyone has!
> 
> I'll have to be extra sweet to the husband for the next month or so to ensure that he buys me something shiny from your booth Nic. And something awesome from Huntin' Dobbs too. Something fuzzy, perhaps?



Look forward to meeting you!!


----------



## TNGIRL

I can't wait for The Blast!!! My first one!!!!


----------



## Capt Quirk

I'll be sure to stock up on crackers and duct tape..


----------



## TNGIRL

Capt Quirk said:


> I'll be sure to stock up on crackers and duct tape..



Awwwwww!!!!!! That's just not right!!!!!it's the Blast, I should be allowed to talk to my itty bitty hearts content!!!shouldn't I?????


----------



## Capt Quirk

TNGIRL said:


> Awwwwww!!!!!! That's just not right!!!!!it's the Blast, I should be allowed to talk to my itty bitty hearts content!!!shouldn't I?????



Not right? All I had to do was mention crackers, and suddenly you want to be my friend... and I thought my wife was easy


----------



## Sugar Plum

TNGIRL said:


> Awwwwww!!!!!! That's just not right!!!!!it's the Blast, I should be allowed to talk to my itty bitty hearts content!!!shouldn't I?????



You certainly should  Just bring something for defense, just in case he tries...


----------



## Nicodemus

TNGIRL said:


> Awwwwww!!!!!! That's just not right!!!!!it's the Blast, I should be allowed to talk to my itty bitty hearts content!!!shouldn't I?????



Ya`ll leave Tomi alone!! 

Tomi, you plan on comin` to the Blast. And talk all you want too.


----------



## huntin_dobbs

Tomi you can talk all you want!!! Remember, we's carryin' sharp weapons!!


----------



## southwoodshunter

I'll be seeing ya'll there also..!!!


----------



## ellaville hunter

Me and Tyler will be there


----------



## wildlands

I'll be there again this year. Just do not know if we will have a booth with the tracking dogs. Non-profts get what left so we will have to wait to see if we are graced with a booth. But either way I will see yall there.


----------



## Nicodemus

wildlands said:


> I'll be there again this year. Just do not know if we will have a booth with the tracking dogs. Non-profts get what left so we will have to wait to see if we are graced with a booth. But either way I will see yall there.





I`ll be holdin` you a chair at the breakfast table. This has done turned into a tradition.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

wildlands said:


> I'll be there again this year. Just do not know if we will have a booth with the tracking dogs. Non-profts get what left so we will have to wait to see if we are graced with a booth. But either way I will see yall there.


 
I sure hope they do. I got more out of the Blast two years ago than I did last years. Too many non-essential vendors.


----------



## TNGIRL

Capt Quirk said:


> Not right? All I had to do was mention crackers, and suddenly you want to be my friend... and I thought my wife was easy


Capt.....what exactly are you saying???? You accepted quick enough????? I just don't see you post around much....and some idot told me you were a nice....er....great fella????  besides you remembered the way to my heart (and silence) is peanut butter and cheesey crackers!!!!!And I'd say you're wife ain't all that easy!!!!!!!


CortGirl said:


> You certainly should  Just bring something for defense, just in case he tries...


Thanks....I'll keep that in mind but between a scarey sharp knife Papa Nic keeps sharp for me and my pistola.....i don't have alot of problems!!!!!


Nicodemus said:


> Ya`ll leave Tomi alone!!
> Tomi, you plan on comin` to the Blast. And talk all you want too.


Thanks Papa!!!! I'm planning on the Blast and I'm planning on staying away from duct tape and any form of crackers!!!!!


huntin_dobbs said:


> Tomi you can talk all you want!!! Remember, we's carryin' sharp weapons!!


I never worry about either of us Becca!!!!! We are sisters and got each others backs for sure and certain!!!!!!!


----------



## Capt Quirk

TNGIRL said:


> Capt.....what exactly are you saying???? You accepted quick enough????? I just don't see you post around much....and some idot told me you were a nice....er....great fella????


Somebody has done been lying to you 



TNGIRL said:


> you remembered the way to my heart (and silence) is peanut butter and cheesey crackers!!!!!


I thought that thread was hilarious!



TNGIRL said:


> And I'd say you're wife ain't all that easy!!!!!!!


Your weakness is crackers... hers is Skittles... and I ain't saying nothin else


----------



## TNGIRL

Capt Quirk said:


> Somebody has done been lying to you
> Well guess we'll just hafta see won't we???
> I thought that thread was hilarious!
> I did too!!!! My son took the pic in my avatar!!!! at Al's hunting cabin, when we visited him. And Mr Poole was the first to actually observe the beast being fed in the wild for the first time!!!!
> Your weakness is crackers... hers is Skittles... and I ain't saying nothin else


My actual weakness is for........a tall, smooth, sweet drink of water with blue eyes and a nice smile that shoots the tarnation outta his "bloody marsh" bow when he gets the chance!!!!! But I don't tell just everybody about that!!!!

somehow that didn't divide up correctly in the posting!!!!!!


----------



## Nicodemus

TNGIRL said:


> My actual weakness is for........a tall, smooth, sweet drink of water with blue eyes and a nice smile that shoots the tarnation outta his "bloody marsh" bow when he gets the chance!!!!! But I don't tell just everybody about that!!!!
> 
> somehow that didn't divide up correctly in the posting!!!!!!





My eyes are green and yellow. And you can`t see my smile for the mustache...


----------



## TNGIRL

Nicodemus said:


> My eyes are green and yellow. And you can`t see my smile for the mustache...



You don't have to smile, I can feel your smile when you look at me....it's a spirit thing between us.......
You know I love you and Miss Sheryl too!!!!!! But my heart does belong to another...... and always will.....


----------



## BIG HUNT

I will be there. It will be my first blast. I hope i will have a good time! I have been to the buckorama and there was not much to it.


----------



## Nicodemus

TNGIRL said:


> You don't have to smile, I can feel your smile when you look at me....it's a spirit thing between us.......
> You know I love you and Miss Sheryl too!!!!!! But my heart does belong to another...... and always will.....





I know! I was just pickin` at you!!     

Seriously, are ya`ll gonna come to the Blast?


----------



## TNGIRL

Nicodemus said:


> I know! I was just pickin` at you!!
> 
> Seriously, are ya`ll gonna come to the Blast?



Yes Sir....that's our plan!!! It's my first and I'm not gonna miss it!!!!!


----------



## glue bunny

I've been there the last 4 years with my group.  Only thing I haven't liked is the duck calling contest.  It's interesting the first hr. but it starts to get old after 3 hrs of "hail" calls.  
All you BBQ cookers - remember all us hungry vendors - we love 
freebie samples - the more the better.mmmmmmm


----------



## Sugar Plum

I don't remember from last year, but were you able to buy food from the BBQ guys or was it just for the contest? We got there after all that went down...


----------



## blues brother

I am torn between the Blast or a contest in Live Oak Florida...
Leaning towards the Blast, closer to home and my Woody's friends.

CortGirl, Last year several of the cook teams prepared to vend but the health dept shut down the cook teams from vending.
If I cook it, I will have plenty of samples for the Woody's crowd.


----------



## DAWGsfan2

im torn between the blast and the fpg.i know their months apart but...........still havent figured out how to do them both.anyhow i'll see yall where i see you.


----------



## Strych9

DAWGsfan2 said:


> im torn between the blast and the fpg.i know their months apart but...........still havent figured out how to do them both.anyhow i'll see yall where i see you.



if you have to chose one, come to FPG.  It'll be well worth the trip!


----------



## BBQBOSS

Strych9 said:


> if you have to chose one, come to FPG.  It'll be well worth the trip!



I concur.


----------



## Muddyfoots

DAWGsfan2 said:


> im torn between the blast and the fpg.i know their months apart but...........still havent figured out how to do them both.anyhow i'll see yall where i see you.



Do the FPG, Andy.


----------



## DAWGsfan2

thanks muddy,josh,and matt looks like fpg for me cant wait!.


----------



## crackerdave

Look forward to meetin' you,sir! Maybe we can sling a few rocks.


----------



## huntin_dobbs

Cant wait to see all yall!! Espescially looking forward to the breakfast meet!!


----------



## rvick

hope to be helping Wildlands with the U.B.T. booth this year. what is the best dog friendly motel in Macon?


----------



## Capt Quirk

There is an Econo Lodge at 1990 Riverside Dr., total drive time to the Maconplex is about 10-15 minutes. Dogs are allowed, rooms aren't bad, and they have make your own waffles at the free breakfast bar


----------



## nhancedsvt

I'll be there. Thanks for the heads up Nic! I'll go ahead and ask off for work today.


----------



## Blondie~4~Browning

I can't wait!!! Lookin forward to seeing everyone there!!  I vote we start up a WOODY's t-shirt to wear...and one for the ladies that says W.O.W.'s!!


----------



## Nicodemus

Blondie~4~Browning said:


> I can't wait!!! Lookin forward to seeing everyone there!!  I vote we start up a WOODY's t-shirt to wear...and one for the ladies that says W.O.W.'s!!



Sounds good Cuz. Design us one. 

Oh yea, you are reserved.


----------



## Blondie~4~Browning

nicodemus said:


> sounds good cuz. Design us one.
> 
> Oh yea, you are reserved.  :d


 
*yippeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Nicodemus

This is gonna be a great event. I look forward to it!!


----------



## TNGIRL

Me too!!!! I want a t-shirt too!!! Can the ladies be in pink also??? Hey Anna make something purty!!!!! Becca....where's this breakfast you spoke of????When is everyone gonna be there?


----------



## Nicodemus

TNGIRL said:


> Me too!!!! I want a t-shirt too!!! Can the ladies be in pink also??? Hey Anna make something purty!!!!! Becca....where's this breakfast you spoke of????When is everyone gonna be there?



Tomi, breakfast is at the Cracker Barrel close by the Centreplex. We gather up there every mornin` before the show starts, some us a little before daylight. 

Don`t worry, the employees done got used to us and ain`t scared no more.


----------



## TNGIRL

Blondie~4~Browning said:


> I can't wait!!! Lookin forward to seeing everyone there!!  I vote we start up a WOODY's t-shirt to wear...and one for the ladies that says W.O.W.'s!!



Ya know Anna, that's a great idea. But about too late time wise to get it rolling BUT....everyone could get a t-shirt made on their own and we'll see everyone's at the blast!!!! That'd be a BLAST!!!! There's printing places all over to get one made. And have their gon name added too!!! that way we can recognize everyone!!! And us WOW's can add that as well!!! I'm gonna get me one for sure!!!!
thanks Nic for the bkft heads up. Not sure what time we'll make it down.


----------



## trkyhntr70

Hey Nic,
What can be expected on the 23rd (fri).
The wife and I may come down.


----------



## Nicodemus

trkyhntr70 said:


> Hey Nic,
> What can be expected on the 23rd (fri).
> The wife and I may come down.



In the past, the doors open to the public at 1 o`clock on Friday, so everyone will have had time to get set up. You can expect to see everything on Friday that you will on Saturday and Sunday. Lots of interestin` things to see, and plenty of huntin` and fishin` deals.


----------



## pbradley

Sounds like fun.  If I'm in town, count me in.


----------



## georgiabuckbuster

had it marked on my calender ages ago haha hope to see everyone there and the shirts is a good idea


----------



## Sultan of Slime

Booth 502 right at the front door, come see me!

Oh and umm make my wow shirt a xxxl as I am a big boned W.O.W


----------



## Nicodemus

Sultan of Slime said:


> Booth 502 right at the front door, come see me!
> 
> Oh and umm make my wow shirt a xxxl as I am a big boned W.O.W




You gonna join us for breakfast?


----------



## TNGIRL

Sultan of Slime said:


> Booth 502 right at the front door, come see me!
> 
> Oh and umm make my wow shirt a xxxl as I am a big boned W.O.W



I'm thankful you got more chin hair than I do!!!!


----------



## Sultan of Slime

Nicodemus said:


> You gonna join us for breakfast?


Yeah Cindy and I will try and make it to the CB for some grub that morning.


TNGIRL said:


> I'm thankful you got more chin hair than I do!!!!



That duct tape in your avatar will take care of those chin hairs for ya!


----------



## TNGIRL

Sultan of Slime said:


> Yeah Cindy and I will try and make it to the CB for some grub that morning.
> 
> 
> That duct tape in your avatar will take care of those chin hairs for ya!



Now Jonathan.......that'd hurt wouldn't it?????


----------



## Nugefan

TNGIRL said:


> Now Jonathan.......that'd hurt wouldn't it?????



only fer a lil bit ....


----------



## Sultan of Slime

TNGIRL said:


> Now Jonathan.......that'd hurt wouldn't it?????



Not after one water bottle of your blueberry wine!!


----------



## TNGIRL

Sultan of Slime said:


> Not after one water bottle of your blueberry wine!!



Oh well.....in that case!!!!!


----------



## Rip Steele

Never been to one, but gonna set up a archery booth there this year hopefully


----------



## wildlands

Well made it official today. United Blood Trackers will be back again this year in Booth 107. Could not wait on Steve to give the non-profits a hand out.  So I begged the board to cough up the money for a booth and they agreed. So hope to see some of you there and look forward to breakfast at Cracker Barrel.


----------



## huntin_dobbs

The Cracker Barrel waitresses wont know what to think.... again! Cant wait to see everyone!


----------



## Nicodemus

huntin_dobbs said:


> The Cracker Barrel waitresses wont know what to think.... again! Cant wait to see everyone!





For some reason, we always get great service though. Reckon why?


----------



## wildlands

Might have something to do with all those  beutiful knives  that came out last year. Might have been wondering what we were planning.


----------



## Nugefan

Nicodemus said:


> For some reason, we always get great service though. Reckon why?



'cause 2 ugly long haired men walking in there with sharp weapons is what I'll bet ...



or either they still remember the comment about what the alligator did in the water ...


----------



## Strych9

Nicodemus said:


> For some reason, we always get great service though. Reckon why?



What time do yall meet up for breakfast Nic?


----------



## Nicodemus

Strych9 said:


> What time do yall meet up for breakfast Nic?





We get there before daylight. That way we have time to set around and talk with folks for a while, before we head to the show.


----------



## Tomboy Boots

southwoodshunter said:


> I'll be seeing ya'll there also..!!!





huntin_dobbs said:


> Tomi you can talk all you want!!! Remember, we's carryin' sharp weapons!!





TNGIRL said:


> I can't wait for The Blast!!! My first one!!!!





Blondie~4~Browning said:


> I can't wait!!! Lookin forward to seeing everyone there!!  I vote we start up a WOODY's t-shirt to wear...and one for the ladies that says W.O.W.'s!!



I'm looking forward to seeing my Rum Creek sisters  I'm looking forward to seeing my Woody's friends too   Tomi you are going to love it!


----------



## riskyb

I will be there sun morning i have to work fri ans sat but i hope to c yall there


----------



## Nicodemus

My friend, Raleigh Tabor aka Sharpeblades, is gonna donate one of his custom knives, for a give-away, at the Blast. I`ll let ya`ll know the details when I work em out. It will look very similar to my personal knife that I got from him. It is pictured here. 

Thank you for your generosity, Raleigh!! Somebody is gonna be mighty proud!!


----------



## Capt Quirk

Wow... Thanks Raleigh, even if'n I don't win. Whoever gets that will sure be proud!


----------



## crackerdave

Beautiful knife! Nice gesture,too,Raleigh.


----------



## crackerdave

Sultan of Slime said:


> Booth 502 right at the front door, come see me!
> 
> Oh and umm make my wow shirt a xxxl as I am a big boned W.O.W



Look forward to seein' you,ya big-boned _heifer_,you!


----------



## Nicodemus

Now remember, the one pictured is mine!!    The donated knife will look similar to it!


----------



## crackerdave

From what I've seen and heard of his work,there ain't a cull in th' bunch!


----------



## hawgrider1200

*snake in the cooler*



			
				blues brother;Now who would bring a snake in a cooler??:
That would just be silly![/QUOTE said:
			
		

> *Not ifn yew were gonna fry up said rattlesnake!*!!!!


----------



## Capt Quirk

Hey there Hawg, where you been?


----------



## Nicodemus

Not too far off...


----------



## blues brother

Guys, I will be in Live Oak, Florida the weekend of the blast. I am gonna miss hanging with y'all.
Y'all drink some buttemilk for me!


----------



## crackerdave

Whatcha doin' in Live Oak? Let me guess: BBQ'n!


----------



## amstaff

*First time*

This will be me and my wife's fist time going. Can someone suggest a reasonably priced hotel in a good area that allows dogs? And, what is the gate fee?


----------



## jmfauver

amstaff said:


> This will be me and my wife's fist time going. Can someone suggest a reasonably priced hotel in a good area that allows dogs? And, what is the gate fee?




From the GON homepage:
Click the more details

Hotel Information:
The hotels listed below are providing discounted room rates for Outdoor Blast participants. You must mention Georgia Outdoor News and the Outdoor Blast when making your reservation to receive the discounted rate.

Quality Inn & Suites: 115 Riverside Parkway • (478) 474-4000 • $54.00 per night + tax

Marriott: 240 Coliseum Drive • (478) 621-5300 • $99 per night + tax


----------



## huntin_dobbs

blues brother said:


> Guys, I will be in Live Oak, Florida the weekend of the blast. I am gonna miss hanging with y'all.
> Y'all drink some buttemilk for me!



But I was countin' on ya, Buttamilk!! Haha We'll miss ya.... and your BBQ!


----------



## blues brother

crackerdave said:


> Whatcha doin' in Live Oak? Let me guess: BBQ'n!



You are correct! Smokin' on the Swuanee 2nd annual bbq comp.


----------



## crackerdave

blues brother said:


> You are correct! Smokin' on the Swuanee 2nd annual bbq comp.



Good luck,Mike! We'll miss ya at th' Blast.


----------



## Mrs. Armytaco

I've been looking forward to this for weeks! It's always a blast!


----------



## Razor Blade

Strych9 said:


> I'm looking forward to browsing your merchandise



Well , come on by and have a looksey, i will try to bring a bag ful of knives.


----------



## holton27596

To far for me, but  just called my baby sister in Cochran to tell her to take my 9 year old nephew. That boy is dying to be a fisher and hunter!


----------



## Nugefan

holton27596 said:


> To far for me, but  just called my baby sister in Cochran to tell her to take my 9 year old nephew. That boy is dying to be a fisher and hunter!



get em to make sure they stop and say Hey to us ....


----------



## Sultan of Slime

Folks asked me about catfish reaper t shirts last year. I have some this time with the new logo on them. If you want one pm me and I will show you the pics as I cant post them here so that I dont break the advertising rule. any size is at cost for my woodys friends $12 each.


----------



## Nicodemus

Two weeks away...


----------



## jmfauver

Nicodemus said:


> Two weeks away...



Not soooooon enough


----------



## Gut_Pile

I'll be in the fishing creek outfitters booth located next to the truck buck mounts. I'll be there saturday and sunday. Yall come by and say hey


----------



## TNGIRL

Nicodemus said:


> Two weeks away...



 11 days now......


----------



## jmfauver

Sultan of Slime said:


> Folks asked me about catfish reaper t shirts last year. I have some this time with the new logo on them. If you want one pm me and I will show you the pics as I cant post them here so that I dont break the advertising rule. any size is at cost for my woodys friends $12 each.



Sent ya a PM


----------



## hawg dawg

*Heck yeah boy"s*

Good Lord Willing, we'll be there looking forward to seeing everyone. Ya'll stop by the Bad Boars/Country Mike's booth and say Hey!


----------



## erniesp

Me, the wife and my boy will be there Saturday.


----------



## blues brother

crackerdave said:


> Good luck,Mike! We'll miss ya at th' Blast.



Thanks Dave, Gonna miss y'all too!


----------



## bigox911

Yall have a good time at the blast...We're gonna be in Crossville, TN for a family reunion.  We'll see ya at FPG though.


----------



## Nicodemus

Starts one week from today...


----------



## Dustin Pate

Nicodemus said:


> Starts one week from today...



This is the first year I will be around and able to make it. Hope to come sit a spell with you.


----------



## Nicodemus

Dustin Pate said:


> This is the first year I will be around and able to make it. Hope to come sit a spell with you.





I look forward to it, Dustin. It will be an honor to shake your hand.


----------



## wildlands

Nic did yall ever hear were you are going to be setting up?


----------



## Nicodemus

wildlands said:


> Nic did yall ever hear were you are going to be setting up?




Not yet. I might not find out till I get there Friday mornin`.


----------



## TREXBOWKILL

I was wondering if anybody can tell me where I can find the specific times of the many events going on this year?  I know there are 2 shootouts, duck calling, cooking, etc. but what time and what days?  I did not see the times on the GON homepage.  Thanks in advance for any info you can provide.

TREXBOWKILL


----------



## crackerdave

So....what time is breakfast Saturday mornin' - really?


----------



## Nicodemus

crackerdave said:


> So....what time is breakfast Saturday mornin' - really?





Right about the break of day. At least that is when I`ll be there. Really.


----------



## Dixie Dawg

Looks like we will be able to come down there on Saturday. Looking forward to meeting all of you that I haven't been able to meet yet, especially my WOWs!!


----------



## crackerdave

Glad to hear that,Kerri!   We for sure need to get a group photo of the World Famous W.O.W.'s ! Y'all wear yer camo !


----------



## Nicodemus

Here is a shot taken of the WOWs in attendance at the 2009 Outdoor Blast.


----------



## crackerdave

Atsa good 'un!

What kinda bait didja hafta use to get 'em all to be still for that long?


----------



## Nicodemus

crackerdave said:


> Atsa good 'un!
> 
> What kinda bait didja hafta use to get 'em all to be still for that long?





I just smiled at em!


----------



## Resica

Nicodemus said:


> I just smiled at em!



Grouchy smiles?


----------



## crackerdave

Nicodemus said:


> I just smiled at em!


----------



## gtparts

Coulda been in a heap o' trouble. Some of them are a smilin' back.


----------



## crackerdave

gtparts said:


> Coulda been in a heap o' trouble. Some of them are a smilin' back.



Most likely,they're all well - armed,too. Debbie [Tomboy Boots] sure is!


----------



## jmfauver

crackerdave said:


> Most likely,they're all well - armed,too. Debbie [Tomboy Boots] sure is!



So is Dobbs....she never goes out unprepared


----------



## blues brother

All I can say about the W.O.W.'s is WOW*!*


----------



## Redneck Maguiver

Ok,  Confirmed..  I WILL Be there... Sat. and maybe hang out down that way for Sunday too..


----------



## jmfauver

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Ok,  Confirmed..  I WILL Be there... Sat. and maybe hang out down that way for Sunday too..



WooooHOOOOOO...I hope to make it Saturday,all depends on the pager...


----------



## lagrangedave

Just found out that I'll be there. Can't wait


----------



## crackerdave

Y'all comin' fer breakfast at the Riverside Ave. Cracker Barrel ? Sat. morning,before th' dang _chickens_ even git up!


----------



## Nicodemus

crackerdave said:


> Most likely,they're all well - armed,too. Debbie [Tomboy Boots] sure is!




Yep. 




jmfauver said:


> So is Dobbs....she never goes out unprepared



Double yep. 

Both tote blades sharpened by ol` Nick. And they just might be totin` more than one, at any given time...  

This thang ain`t but a couple of days off. Ya`ll come see us!


----------



## Hornet22

*Looking forward to meeting all the Woody's folks*

This is Mrs. Hornet22 posting. I can't post for some reason. Anyway, Me and  Hornet22 will be there and look SO forward to meeting our fellow Woody's friends.


----------



## crackerdave

Hornet22 said:


> This is Mrs. Hornet22 posting. I can't post for some reason. Anyway, Me and  Hornet22 will be there and look SO forward to meeting our fellow Woody's friends.



How will we know you? [See thread on "Campfire Forum" -Secret De-coder Ring.]


----------



## huntin_dobbs

Dixie Dawg said:


> Looks like we will be able to come down there on Saturday. Looking forward to meeting all of you that I haven't been able to meet yet, especially my WOWs!!


Cant wait to meet you girl!!!


Nicodemus said:


> I just smiled at em!



 It worked!!


----------



## huntin_dobbs

Cant wait to meet all yall!!


----------



## Sugar Plum

Seems like a pretty good group is gonna be there! Can't wait!


----------



## TNGIRL

Nicodemus said:


> Here is a shot taken of the WOWs in attendance at the 2009 Outdoor Blast.



GREAT picture of the girls!!!!!!! Wonder how many we can get together for the 2010 shot!!!!!! I got my pink shirt with my name on it....
Papa.....got a qt jar for you too!!!!!!!
Wonder if KyChuck will be there, I have something promised to him from back in March that I plan to bring....hope he's there on Sat.!!!!!


----------



## Tomboy Boots

Dixie Dawg said:


> Looks like we will be able to come down there on Saturday. Looking forward to meeting all of you that I haven't been able to meet yet, especially my WOWs!!





Hornet22 said:


> This is Mrs. Hornet22 posting. I can't post for some reason. Anyway, Me and  Hornet22 will be there and look SO forward to meeting our fellow Woody's friends.





CortGirl said:


> Seems like a pretty good group is gonna be there! Can't wait!



I'm looking forward to meeting some new forum friends too! 



TNGIRL said:


> GREAT picture of the girls!!!!!!! Wonder how many we can get together for the 2010 shot!!!!!! I got my pink shirt with my name on it....
> Papa.....got a qt jar for you too!!!!!!!
> Wonder if KyChuck will be there, I have something promised to him from back in March that I plan to bring....hope he's there on Sat.!!!!!



KentuckyChuck will be there! Something tells me there will be more WOW this year than last  Are ya'll coming for breakfast at Cracker Barrel?


----------



## TNGIRL

Debbie, I don't think so. We're coming down from Powder Springs pretty early, and I believe baldfish is coming with us. I'm sure we'll stop off way before Macon to eat breakfast. But as soon as we get there, I'll give you a growl so answer that phone of yours!!!!!!


----------



## Woodscrew

Biggest thing I hate about the Blast is I see all the smokers going and smell all the good food but you can't have any of it. I have to leave and go get something to eat somewhere else and nothing taste good after smelling all them smokers.


----------



## Snotwad

Just a quick question,,, Do they allow RV's (pick up with travel trailer) into the parking lot?


----------



## Redneck Maguiver

TNGIRL said:


> Debbie, I don't think so. We're coming down from Powder Springs pretty early, and I believe baldfish is coming with us. I'm sure we'll stop off way before Macon to eat breakfast. But as soon as we get there, I'll give you a growl so answer that phone of yours!!!!!!



Hey Gal.  What time ya'll leaveing out??  Maybe we all could hook up friday night for some BBQ at Johnny's or Donny's whatever they are calling it this year.


----------



## Bkeepr

I might try to make it Sunday, I just joined the United Blood Trackers and might bring Pearl the pup, my Lacy blood tracker-in-training.  She is definitely going with me to Rum Creek, along with my GPS!


----------



## mrs. hornet22

Testing. Mrs. Hornet22. Been having problems postin. Thanks for your patience and help.


----------



## mrs. hornet22

Tomboy Boots said:


> I'm looking forward to meeting some new forum friends too!
> 
> 
> 
> KentuckyChuck will be there! Something tells me there will be more WOW this year than last  Are ya'll coming for breakfast at Cracker Barrel?



What time ya'll goin?


----------



## Nicodemus

mrs. hornet22 said:


> What time ya'll goin?





Some of us will be gettin` there between 6 and 7 AM. 

Two days till the start of this thing.


----------



## TNGIRL

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Hey Gal.  What time ya'll leaveing out??  Maybe we all could hook up friday night for some BBQ at Johnny's or Donny's whatever they are calling it this year.



I don't know Kim. I'm sure it'll be pretty early Sat morning tho. I don't know what kinda plans we have for Fri either. I'll be headed down Friday afternoon, get in touch with Jeff OK?


----------



## Boneskull

Tomboy Boots said:


> I'm looking forward to meeting some new forum friends too!
> 
> 
> 
> KentuckyChuck will be there! Something tells me there will be more WOW this year than last  Are ya'll coming for breakfast at Cracker Barrel?



Kentucky Chuck will be there in the "Kentucky Trophy Bucks" Booth. Not sure of the Number,
Bone


----------



## crackerdave

Anybody wanna share a room Sat. night? Within walkin' distance of Hooters?


----------



## Red Man

I may be there on Saturday. Not sure yet.


----------



## olcaptain

I have been a bit under the weather the last 2-3 days but if I am better by Friday Cool Dad & I may come on down!!. I have met a few of you but if you will, just look for the old 6'7" grey haired Carper!!! It will be my  pleasure to make your acquaintance!!


----------



## jmfauver

olcaptain said:


> I have been a bit under the weather the last 2-3 days but if I am better by Friday Cool Dad & I may come on down!!. I have met a few of you but if you will, just look for the old 6'7" grey haired Carper!!! It will be my  pleasure to make your acquaintance!!



Captain,all ya gotta do is bring the star of your show ( Maximus) and everyone will recognize ya....Hope ya get to feeling better....


----------



## Nicodemus

ttt


----------



## MudDucker

Dear Crabby:

I am taking my wife on a trip to the mountains this weekend for our anniversary.  Do you think she will think that a stop in at the GON Blast would be as romantic as I would?

Signed,

Whopped Dog


----------



## GeorgeWBush

MudDucker said:


> Dear Crabby:
> 
> I am taking my wife on a trip to the mountains this weekend for our anniversary.  Do you think she will think that a stop in at the GON Blast would be as romantic as I would?
> 
> Signed,
> 
> Whopped Dog



I guess that means no after dark Stealth golf cart riding around the neighborhood Friday or Saturday night.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER

Im plan on going Sat. Cant wait to see yall!


----------



## IMAPEOPLEPERSON

See ya'll Saturday. Sounds like fun.


----------



## Keith48

I'll be there Friday.


----------



## Unicoidawg

We'll be there tommorow as well......


----------



## southwoodshunter

Nicodemus said:


> Here is a shot taken of the WOWs in attendance at the 2009 Outdoor Blast.


 
 No idea what I was thinking about.... boy I sure look happy don't I....

Sure have missed ya'll ... See ya Saturday !!!!


----------



## TNGIRL

Can't wait to see ya'll and talk talk talk talk talk!!!!!!!
Someone check Jeff every once in a while and make sure he's still breathing and not in a coma!!!!!! Thanks!!!!


----------



## hawgrider1200

I'm bringing pnut butter crackers and Gorilla Duct tape.


----------



## Sterlo58

I hate that I will miss out. We are having a BBQ for my Father in laws birthday. Yall have a blast at the Blast.


----------



## TNGIRL

hawgrider1200 said:


> I'm bringing pnut butter crackers and Gorilla Duct tape.



Awwwwwww.....spoilsport!!!!!!


----------



## jmfauver

TNGIRL said:


> Awwwwwww.....spoilsport!!!!!!



Come find me ain't no one gonna duct tape you while I'm around....( they call me the bouncer at work for a reason)


----------



## TNGIRL

jmfauver said:


> Come find me ain't no one gonna duct tape you while I'm around....( they call me the bouncer at work for a reason)



Thank you!!!!!!!


----------



## jmfauver

TNGIRL said:


> Thank you!!!!!!!



I got ya covered


----------



## Murphy

Me and Ashley are heading up Saturday morning!


----------



## schleylures

sorry that i am going to miss ya'll. I have soom family stuff my mother in laws mother died this morning so we will be in the atlanta area. Good thing that a lot of the idiots will be off the road.    And at the blast.  Just joking hope ya'll have fun and a safe trip.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK

schleylures said:


> sorry that i am going to miss ya'll. I have soom family stuff my mother in laws mother died this morning so we will be in the atlanta area. Good thing that a lot of the idiots will be off the road.    And at the blast.  Just joking hope ya'll have fun and a safe trip.


Hate to hear that Wendell!!.....You have a safe trip!!.........Thoughts and


----------



## crackerdave

Prayers sent for you and your family,Wendell.See ya at FPG?


----------



## Woodscrew

Who won the knife?


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER

Woodscrew said:


> Who won the knife?



Al White..


----------

